# /etc/conf.d/net and PPTP (No Solution)

## KWhat

I am trying to setup my /etc/conf.d/net file to include a pptp connection.  The connection seems to work with `pon my_vpn` however it doesnt seem to do anything when I try and configure the net file.

/etc/ppp/options.pptp 

```

###############################################################################

# $Id: options.pptp,v 1.3 2006/03/26 23:11:05 quozl Exp $

#

# Sample PPTP PPP options file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

# Options used by PPP when a connection is made by a PPTP client.

# This file can be referred to by an /etc/ppp/peers file for the tunnel.

# Changes are effective on the next connection.  See "man pppd".

#

# You are expected to change this file to suit your system.  As

# packaged, it requires PPP 2.4.2 or later from http://ppp.samba.org/

# and the kernel MPPE module available from the CVS repository also on

# http://ppp.samba.org/, which is packaged for DKMS as kernel_ppp_mppe.

###############################################################################

# Lock the port

lock

# Authentication

# We don't need the tunnel server to authenticate itself

noauth

# We won't do PAP, EAP, CHAP, or MSCHAP, but we will accept MSCHAP-V2

# (you may need to remove these refusals if the server is not using MPPE)

refuse-pap

refuse-eap

refuse-chap

refuse-mschap

# Compression

# Turn off compression protocols we know won't be used

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

# Encryption

# (There have been multiple versions of PPP with encryption support,

# choose with of the following sections you will use.  Note that MPPE

# requires the use of MSCHAP-V2 during authentication)

# http://ppp.samba.org/ the PPP project version of PPP by Paul Mackarras

# ppp-2.4.2 or later with MPPE only, kernel module ppp_mppe.o

# {{{

#  Require MPPE 128-bit encryption

# require-mppe-128

# }}}

# http://polbox.com/h/hs001/ fork from PPP project by Jan Dubiec

# ppp-2.4.2 or later with MPPE and MPPC, kernel module ppp_mppe_mppc.o

# {{{

# Require MPPE 128-bit encryption

mppe required,stateless

# }}}

```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client         server   secret            IP addresses

my_username   PPTP   my_password    *

```

/etc/ppp/peers/my_vpn

```

pty "pptp vpn.domain.tld --nolaunchpppd --nobuffer --loglevel 0"

name my_username

remotename PPTP

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

ipparam my_vpn

```

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> 
> pppd_ppp0=( "persist" "call my_vpn" )
> ...

 Last edited by KWhat on Tue Jun 01, 2010 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mr.sande

Maybe 

```
link_ppp0="pty \"pptp vpn.domain.tld --nolaunchpppd --nobuffer --loglevel 0\"" 
```

should be? 

```
link_ppp0=( "pty \"pptp vpn.domain.tld --nolaunchpppd --nobuffer --loglevel 0\"" ) 
```

----------

## APolozov

my /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp " )

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="pty 'pptp vpn.internet.beeline.ru --nolaunchpppd --nobuffer --loglevel 0'"

username_ppp0="zzzz"

password_ppp0="zzzz"

pppd_ppp0="lock noauth refuse-eap refuse-mschap refuse-pap ipparam beeline nobsdcomp \

    nopcomp noaccomp nodeflate persist maxfail 0 holdoff 10 lcp-echo-interval 60 lcp-echo-failure 10 mtu 1400"

depend_ppp0() {

        need net.eth0

}
```

----------

